# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Do snakes feel emotions and/or love?

## zhang317

There's been a couple of polls going around asking if snakes feel love, with the options somewhere along the lines of; "Yes it gives me kisses" or "No, it does not feel emotion," which I feel are a little misleading, because maybe snakes are able to feel emotions, just not complex emotions such as love. I guess this is why they end up with debate of whether snakes feel emotions or not.

So my questions is* do snakes feel emotions? And if so, do they also feel love?*

----------


## hoax

they feel secure or insecure and hunger....

Nothing more nothing less...

It is that simple...

Mike

----------

ballpythonluvr (06-01-2009),_Jyson_ (03-26-2009),_littleindiangirl_ (03-20-2009),_panthercz_ (06-01-2009),rabernet (03-23-2009),Whitney (06-08-2009),__Venom__ (06-07-2009)

----------


## joshn6805

I like to think that they learn there schedule of feeding time and the procedure involved in feeding also.

----------


## mainbutter

I'm 99% positive that they can feel fear.

Other emotions?  Maybe feeling content, but no way do they have an emotion equatable to what we humans feel as love.  There is a need for a species to be social for that emotion to have any meaning.

I'm pretty sure just about all animals from the most intelligent insects onward to more complex creatures can at least feel some form of fear, and therefore feel some kind of emotions.

----------


## DeepSouthSerpents

LOL I talk to mine and respond for them like they feel emotions and love... but I don't think a male has any qualms about mating with one female and then moving on to 5 more... if they mated for life with one partner we wouldn't have the awesome variety that we do today  :Smile:  I think the closest thing they can ever feel to love for a human is that secure bond they develop with a long time owner.

----------


## Malpaso

They definitely feel emotions and have moods... I can see it everyday  :Smile: . And they definitely can recognize people. Yukiko acts different when is handled by me or by my gf. I believe she likes me more  :Very Happy:

----------

_minguss_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## frankykeno

I answered no to both not because I think these are brainless beings with no ability to feel anything but because I believe they feel exactly what a snake is supposed to feel and that can't be equated to our human concept of emotions.  I've always felt it's presumptuous to hold our emotional life as the standard that nature's animals should or must meet.

----------

ballpythonluvr (06-01-2009),_blackcrystal22_ (06-06-2009),_dsirkle_ (03-20-2009),_Jyson_ (03-26-2009),_littleindiangirl_ (03-20-2009),rabernet (03-23-2009),_Sarin_ (05-10-2011)

----------


## greghall

AS THE POLL SHOWS  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## littleindiangirl

> I answered no to both not because I think these are brainless beings with no ability to feel anything but because I believe they feel exactly what a snake is supposed to feel and that can't be equated to our human concept of emotions.  I've always felt it's presumptuous to hold our emotional life as the standard that nature's animals should or must meet.


Couldn't have said it better!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wh00h0069

My snakes giggle when I tickle their tummies... Does that count?

----------


## ChristinaP

> they feel secure or insecure and hunger....
> 
> Nothing more nothing less...
> 
> It is that simple...
> 
> Mike


I agree!  I also think they pick emotions from their "humans" and that can make them feel "fear" which I'm going to say is along the lines of insecurity

----------


## stormwulf133

Bottom line, in my opinion, is no one can ever answer this. You can never know what is in the brain of a creature you cannot communicate with. That simple. Their thoughts are alien to us, do they feel something that equates to love? We will never know. You can claim yes or no all you want.

----------

_Anya_ (05-11-2011),azpythons (03-20-2009),b8g8 (06-01-2009),_minguss_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## azpythons

> Bottom line, in my opinion, is no one can ever answer this. You can never know what is in the brain of a creature you cannot communicate with. That simple. Their thoughts are alien to us, do they feel something that equates to love? We will never know. You can claim yes or no all you want.



exactly.

----------


## TheVipersHouse

a snake has no   feelings  of love or anyting to that nature .
their short term memory is so short  ,that once it gets your scent from being held  and you put it back into its cage , it will forget who you are.

thats why there truly no such thing as a TAME snake  . 

only thing  you can do to a  snake  is  get it used to being handled ,by constanlty  holding it  so the movement doesnt panic it anymore and that reduces the chances of getting bitten ..

thats about it .

no emotions , no love , no such thing as a TAME snake ....

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (03-26-2009)

----------


## Darkice

My yellowbelly feels Pissed off all the time. Is that an emotion?

----------

_Anya_ (05-11-2011)

----------


## wilomn

> a snake has no   feelings  of love or anyting to that nature .
> their short term memory is so short  ,that once it gets your scent from being held  and you put it back into its cage , it will forget who you are.
> 
> thats why there truly no such thing as a TAME snake  . 
> 
> only thing  you can do to a  snake  is  get it used to being handled ,by constanlty  holding it  so the movement doesnt panic it anymore and that reduces the chances of getting bitten ..
> 
> thats about it .
> 
> no emotions , no love , no such thing as a TAME snake ....


Like the sun on a cloudless Summer day, your brilliance continues to preceed you wherever you go.

----------


## JeffJ

> a snake has no   feelings  of love or anyting to that nature .
> their short term memory is so short  ,that once it gets your scent from being held  and you put it back into its cage , it will forget who you are.
> 
> thats why there truly no such thing as a TAME snake  . 
> 
> only thing  you can do to a  snake  is  get it used to being handled ,by constanlty  holding it  so the movement doesnt panic it anymore and that reduces the chances of getting bitten ..
> 
> thats about it .
> 
> no emotions , no love , no such thing as a TAME snake ....


if this were entirely true. then the BP would be unable to imprint on a food item. as it would not remember it.  

and we all know that they can and will imprint on a particular prey item. Would require some form of memory one would think.

----------

_Clear_ (06-01-2009),_minguss_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## TheVipersHouse

> if this were entirely true. then the BP would be unable to imprint on a food item. as it would not remember it.  
> 
> and we all know that they can and will imprint on a particular prey item. Would require some form of memory one would think.


Your confusing  Memory  Imprinting  with  Natural  Instinct of survival.

Memory Imprinting is something learned  
Instinct  in inherited  through genetics

----------


## JeffJ

> Your confusing  Memory  Imprinting  with  Natural  Instinct of survival.
> 
> Memory Imprinting is something learned  
> Instinct  in inherited  through genetics


 instinct wouldn't be something that would cause a food item imprint. Eat or die is an instinct. they can imprint on things that do not even exist in there natural habitat. so in this case i do not agree  :Smile:

----------

_minguss_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## Spaniard

I think a big problem when it comes to this debate is the fact that humans do not readily rely on their instincts anymore.  We have become rational creatures with a brain that processes and takes into account many different pieces of information before coming to a decision.  I firmly believe that snakes are instinctual creatures.  

Instincts are an involuntary response to a stimuli.  The smell of a rodent triggers the instinctual feed response.  A large heat signature and unknown scent triggers a defensive instinctual response, hissing and/or balling up.

On the outside looking in we as humans need to associate one of our rationals or emotions to a purely instinctual response.  Humans feel the need to explain things, they cannot just accept them as they are.  My two cents...

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (03-26-2009),_Vypyrz_ (06-07-2009)

----------


## wilomn

> On the outside looking in we as humans need to associate one of our rationals or emotions to a purely instinctual response.  Humans feel the need to explain things, they cannot just accept them as they are.  My two cents...


Hey now, I've floated past a number of people over the years who were completely at ease.

They're rare, but they're out there.

----------


## JeffJ

> I think a big problem when it comes to this debate is the fact that humans do not readily rely on their instincts anymore.  We have become rational creatures with a brain that processes and takes into account many different pieces of information before coming to a decision.  I firmly believe that snakes are instinctual creatures.  
> 
> Instincts are an involuntary response to a stimuli.  The smell of a rodent triggers the instinctual feed response.  A large heat signature and unknown scent triggers a defensive instinctual response, hissing and/or balling up.
> 
> On the outside looking in we as humans need to associate one of our rationals or emotions to a purely instinctual response.  Humans feel the need to explain things, they cannot just accept them as they are.  My two cents...


although i do agree with what you said. the association of an unknown to know sent would require some sort of memory based on them.  an african rat smells different than a north American one im sure and thus sparks my argument  :Smile:

----------


## wilomn

> although i do agree with what you said. the association of an unknown to know sent would require some sort of memory based on them.  an african rat smells different than a north American one im sure and thus sparks my argument


But, are they different enough to an animal who smells so much better than we, to make a difference?

If one is instinct, the af. rat, then what makes ol rattis domesticatis so tasty to some ball pythons? Either they're too stupid to know the difference, don't care, prefer them or something I've not thought up as yet.

My original thought was that there may not be siginfigant difference in the smell of types of rats for certain snakes. Why?

----------


## Spaniard

> although i do agree with what you said. the association of an unknown to know sent would require some sort of memory based on them.  an african rat smells different than a north American one im sure and thus sparks my argument


To the same effect you're assuming or rationalizing that ASF and rats smell different to your snake...but do you KNOW that?  We know that they show preference to some items over others but we don't know why.  It is their instincts that tell them "this is food, eat it".  What about snakes that used to eat rats but now will only feed on ASF, do they not remember that rats were ok to eat?

----------


## JeffJ

> To the same effect you're assuming or rationalizing that ASF and rats smell different to your snake...but do you KNOW that?  We know that they show preference to some items over others but we don't know why.  It is their instincts that tell them "this is food, eat it".  What about snakes that used to eat rats but now will only feed on ASF, do they not remember that rats were ok to eat?


this is why i dont claim to be right, we just dont know 




> But, are they different enough to an animal who smells so much better than we, to make a difference?
> 
> If one is instinct, the af. rat, then what makes ol rattis domesticatis so tasty to some ball pythons? Either they're too stupid to know the difference, don't care, prefer them or something I've not thought up as yet.
> 
> My original thought was that there may not be siginfigant difference in the smell of types of rats for certain snakes. Why?


this could be entirely true. to bad none of us have the research or credentials to claim one way or another 100%  :Smile:  we all have to agree to disagree some times  :Razz:

----------


## Spaniard

> this could be entirely true. to bad none of us have the research or credentials to claim one way or another 100%  we all have to agree to disagree some times


Agreed  :Smile:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Scientific evidence (in the form of brain structure and activity studies) suggests that reptiles DO have emotions, but they do not have complex emotions like love.  The reason for this is very simple.  The purpose of love is to make a person feel good when they are with the person they love--that makes them more likely to stay with that person.  Most reptiles aren't social, so why would they have an emotion that makes them want to be with someone?

They certainly feel emotions like fear, anger, unhappiness, curiousity, and happiness/satisfaction.  Quite apart from brain studies, we can see evidence of these emotions simply by watching the animals.
For example, a snake's fear response may lead it to be defensive.  Since it is an emotional being, and not an automaton, it will not instantly calm down when the threat is removed--it will remain agitated for a while.  Its emotions have been heightened, and it's upset.
This is part of the reason why some skittish snakes refuse to eat for a whole day after they've been handled.  
Emotions are goads that lead to behavior--they provide the stick and carrot for different types of behaviors.  Angry, a lizard will puff up, its colors will brighten, and it will bob its head, and then attack a rival.  Frightened, a snake will coil up defensively, or flee.  We know our animals all have individual personalities, and part of their personality involves their individual emotional responses.

If you handle an insect, and scare the bejeesus out of it, the moment the threat is gone, and the chemicals leave its system, it's ready to eat and behave normally again.  Insects don't have emotions.  

Fish, amphibians, reptiles, birds, and mammals all DO have emotions.
(Squid and octopi also have emotions, and broadcast them colorfully--cephalopods are possibly the only inverts that do have them).

Only birds and mammals show obvious signs of what we would call 'higher emotions'--love and hate are probably the most evident of those.

In reality, this is not a philosophical question at all--it's a scientific question, and it's one that has already been answered through experimentation and study.

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/j...TRY=1&SRETRY=0

----------

_minguss_ (12-17-2011),_purplemuffin_ (05-08-2011),Scatterheart (06-05-2009),sgath92 (05-11-2011),_Vypyrz_ (06-07-2009)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Another, more detailed link that makes mention of reptilian brains and emotions.
http://www.neurotransmitter.net/reptilebrain.html

----------

_minguss_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## Spaniard

> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/j...TRY=1&SRETRY=0


Can you paste the contents of this link into the thread? It will not let you view without logging in...

----------


## littleindiangirl

> instinct wouldn't be something that would cause a food item imprint. Eat or die is an instinct. they can imprint on things that do not even exist in there natural habitat. so in this case i do not agree


Yes, but there is also conditional learning....  :Wink: 




> if this were entirely true. then the BP would be unable to imprint on a food item. as it would not remember it.  
> 
> and we all know that they can and will imprint on a particular prey item. Would require some form of memory one would think.



Are we now arguing if snakes have memory?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Malpaso

It's probably silly conclusion but it just seems like more philosophical chat between:

1-2 snake owners -> snakes do feel emotions, love and likes me
3+ snake owners -> snakes are just rodent hunters with no brain and do not care at all

do you know what I mean? It's more about your relation to the snake...  :Wink: . Is it part of family or just item in rack?

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (06-01-2009)

----------


## Michelle.C

> It's probably silly conclusion but it just seems like more philosophical chat between:
> 
> 1-2 snake owners -> snakes do feel emotions, love and likes me
> 3+ snake owners -> snakes are just rodent hunters with no brain and do not care at all
> 
> do you know what I mean? It's more about your relation to the snake... . Is it part of family or just item in rack?


I'm in the "3+" category.  :Smile:  I do not believe reptiles can show higher level emotions or that they can feel love at all.

However, that being said; I am not insecure enough to apply anthropomorphism to my reptiles. I do love my animals, all of them, even the Tarantulas. Not for a second do I think it is returned from a invertebrate or reptile. If I wanted an animal to show emotion and love me, I'd get another dog.

Keeping snakes in racks or the number of animals we have, has nothing to do with how we feel about the animals. Most people simply do not have to be fulfilled through false pretenses.

Just my opinion.

----------

_Spaniard_ (03-27-2009)

----------


## MasonC2K

I voted for some emotions and not love solely because I think all animals feel fear at the very least.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

I agree with the poster who sees a difference in the folks who see snakes as belongings and those who see them as family members and companions. You see this in the dog show world, too. It's not necessarily a BAD thing, and even the most obsessive dog show person or reptile breeder can love and take outstanding care of his animals. But he may not ever see each one the same way (or NEED each one the same way) as those of us who have animals primarily as pets to fill our own emotional needs do. 

I have 13, soon 14 snakes, but they are pets. A few are snippy so we're not as affectionate with them, but we still like them. Each one has a distinct personality, and both of us would say that. I am more inclined than my husband is to suspect they would be fine, or even like it better, if we didn't handle them much. I don't think they have emotional NEEDS for companionship the way a dog does.

However, I do think they need at least some change of scene and handling and exploring. Maybe I am wrong, but it's what I think. I also think they are capable of being afraid, being annoyed, and being content. Those are basic emotions. They can feel pain. 

I don't think they love like we do (I'm not sure I even believe "love" as we like to define it even exists among humans, but that's another post for another forum). But, IMO they do recognize the scent of certain handlers and learn to think it is acceptable or maybe even enjoyable to explore and be handled by this person.

So, I voted that yes they have emotions... but not "love" and I stand by that.

I DO also think we shouldn't necessarily hold any animals to our same standard of emotion. Snakes, dogs, cats, and fish (or whatever animal you enjoy) are just fine as they are... in fact I like them because they are what they are!

----------

_minguss_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

I want to add that no matter what you think about your pets' emotional capacity, remember the positive differences they can make. Whether your snake or your dog really loves you or not, it's reliable presence, it's natural qualities, it's beauty, and it's very existence and it's NEED for your care and time can literally save your soul.

How many of us even here on this board have had our lives positively changed by the simple act of caring for our snakes. How many times a day do you smile when you see your snake doing something cute, or just simply being itself? 

Our relationship with our animals is complex and wonderful. I can't imagine life without them.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

Of course they have memories and can learn through conditioned learning. Anything with a brain stem, hunger, and the ability to see or hear or feel touch (any or all of those) can be conditioned to respond. 

My fish are "trained" to swim to one side of the tank. They now do it for food when I flick the light. Big deal... it's just a simple conditioned response. When I set a brown paper bag down (with or without rodent scent in or on it- I have experimented to see, by simply setting down a bag from the liquor store) in view, several of my snakes go into strike/food mode. They KNOW that seeing that bag usually equals food. Again, a simple conditioned response.

I would have a hard time imagining someone could deny that they have the capacity to learn- earthworms can learn/be conditioned. That has little or nothing to do with emotions.

An interesting side note on humans and instinct. I have never experienced instinct behavior in myself until I had a baby. My body literally goes into a panic mode (that is aside from my emotions or love for my baby entirely) when my baby cries in hunger. It makes me crazy- I can feel the insane drive to feed my child rising within me, and if we are, say, in the car and I cannot feed him for another five minutes until we can pull over somewhere, those five minutes are hell for me. 

I also had an entirely natural, unassisted labor. I found myself crawling on all fours, swaying about, etc. I knew exactly when to push, and what to do, even though I'd never had or even watched a childbirth before. No one ever once told me what to do or how to position myself. Nature took over and I felt like an animal.

Very cool... a side of my human condition that I never got to experience before.

----------


## RoyalGuardian

I think people think that snakes don't feel love or emotions because they expect them to show them like humans or dogs. I know snakes have emotions and they can feel love. I know all the breeders and other enthusiasts are thinking " this chick is wack" but I know it for a fact. I have a very strong bond  with both my animals. Trust for me is how they show their love. Trust is how snakes love you. If they trust you, you have their love. My snakes have the most character of any Ball pythons I have ever seen especially Calypso. I have been complimented by every herper that has ever gotten the pleasure to hold her. She is so different, she has a quality that people can't help but comment on. Not only is she beautiful, she has a heart of gold! And when Ki bites me he gets really depressed afterwards... poor little guy. I know he doesn't mean it ( sometimes his aim is way off). He will bite me then let go and coil up around his head and stay like that until i give him a back rub. Both my snakes get back rubs, I truly believe that because of that we have a stronger bond. I even have scale conditioner I use when rubbing THEY LOVE IT!!!! How do I know? Have you ever seen a ball python get so relaxed they stretch all the way out and let you rub on them while flicking their tongues and ultimately go limp because they are completely relaxed? It's a great way to bond with them! So yes they show love and trust.

----------


## Hulihzack

Couldn't have put it better myself TOLB.
I also believe that if the person handling the snake is calm, the snake is more likely to be calm, which could point towards some recognition of "feelings", although nothing as complex as love.  I've handled snakes at my work that the other guys call me crazy for, when I had no idea it was even a nippy snake to begin with. Because I was calm and confident in handling the snake, it was alright being handled.  That's what I've gathered from my experience.  So fear/comfort/contentment yes, love no.

----------

Scatterheart (06-05-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (06-01-2009)

----------


## Sophiax

I voted yes on both - because I believe (in a more spiritual sense) that every living creature is capable of knowing both fear and love.  How else do plants grow better when they're spoken to in loving ways?  

The thing with snakes is, they don't feel "love" in the way we humans define it.  I do believe they can feel it in their own ways, by their own parameters.  The problem with love is not defining it for snakes, it's defining it for people!  Some say it's a very complex "high" emotion, but I maintain that love is one of the simplest emotions there is.  It's made complicated by human reason, ego, and our own complexities.

But I agree with whoever said above - this is an interesting debate, but it can never be settled due to the inability for us to perceive as snakes.  Unless one of us can go a la King Arthur in "Sword in the Stone" and become a ball python for a day.

----------

_minguss_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## StormSerpent

I think alot of people try to compare reptiles to something else; mindless like insects/fish or compassionate like dogs/cats/etc. Here's my take on it:

I am very big on biology and feel that snakes will never feel anything that equates to human love/emotion but I do feel all snakes will feel an emotion one way or another.

I look to the Triune Brain model based on evolution. Basically this separates the brain into 3 parts, the R-complex, the Limbic System, and the Neocortex. As the brain got bigger over time in accordance with evolution and cephalization, the brain also received levels of complexity. Basically, fish have primitive forms of the R-complex, amphibians have a more complex structure than fish, reptiles have the entire R-complex, birds exhibit some of the limbic system, all mammals have the entire limbic system, and higher order mammals possess the neocortex. 

The R-complex (from being named the _Reptilian_ Complex) is the basis of the brain, the brainstem and cerebellum in our brains; which make up the brain in reptiles. In humans and reptiles alike, the R-complex is responsible for certain things like _rage_, _fear_, and the flight-or-fight responses. In humans, this is where "primitive" emotions develop, such as territorial defense, fear, and anger all take place.

Now the Limbic system gives way to mood, emotions and higher order memory. The R-complex had some basic memory functions but the Limbic system gives way to learning, (i.e. Mouse in a maze). These are where emotions like sadness, love, happiness, all reside. All mammals possess this part of the brain; so its safe to say your dogs, cats, mice, rats, hamsters, etc all love you.

So what does this mean? Snakes cannot love, but snakes can feel emotion, granted they are basic but they still feel emotion.

From Dictionary.com:  "emotion-	an affective state of consciousness in which joy, sorrow, *fear,* hate, or the like, is experienced, as distinguished from cognitive and volitional states of consciousness. "
or wikipedia: :An emotion is a mental and physiological state associated with a wide variety of feelings, thoughts, and behavior."

So I strongly believe that my snake does have and feels emotions, he might not love me, but he can feel secure or insecure which equates to very basic emotions.

----------

_purplemuffin_ (05-08-2011)

----------


## Clear

I voted no on both but I think they have more than just secure/insecure/hungry "feelings"

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

Sorry guys, I love my snakes to death, and I incorporate them as my family and they would eat before I do in a bad situation, but to say that a snake loves you for loving and feeding it is very far fetched, and displays a lack of understanding of how reptiles, snakes in particular, work. Remember, it's not their nature to look to a caretaker or a pack member for anything, they are built to be fully independent and solitary creatures, who get no benefits from interacting with any other creature unless it's food. They don't understand that you are actually providing them with everything they need. They just know that when you are around, food conveniently appears. They don't look to form a social bond with anything, they are just looking for their next meal and then, a safe place to hide. They don't even feel any gratitude for food, they just take it, and move on with their lives, let alone loving you for feeding them.

----------

_Bruce Whitehead_ (06-05-2009)

----------


## OFRD_GRL

I am pretty new to snakes... and I know they feel emotions (i.e. anger/agression content/sleeping)

But I don't think they feel them in the same way as humans.. If I get mad at someone for doing something I didn't like.. I tend to remember it and hold a grudge.
However I am sure I have done things to aggitate my snake, but if I put her away and come back another day I doubt she cares I did whatever a few days ago.

And I joke that she gives me kisses and loves me. But I know in reality that she is tasting how nummy I am, and that I am mommy. And that she tolerates me LOL

----------


## th3jok3r

they dont understand how much we care for them  its sad   :Sad:  i wish my BP's new how hard i strive for them

----------


## rabernet

I adore my snakes, and they are more relaxed around me than someone that they don't know - however, I don't delude myself into believing that they "love" me. I know that if they were allowed to free roam and were put down outside (or in), that they aren't going to seek out my company. They'll just go on their merry way.

If it makes people feel better to believe their snakes love them, and it enhances how they feel about their snakes, I have no problem with that. 

I simply don't require reciprocal love from my snakes to adore them myself.

----------

_Skittles1101_ (05-10-2011),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (06-08-2009),__Venom__ (06-08-2009)

----------


## ocean girl

> I think people think that snakes don't feel love or emotions because they expect them to show them like humans or dogs. I know snakes have emotions and they can feel love. I know all the breeders and other enthusiasts are thinking " this chick is wack" but I know it for a fact. I have a very strong bond  with both my animals. Trust for me is how they show their love. Trust is how snakes love you. If they trust you, you have their love. My snakes have the most character of any Ball pythons I have ever seen especially Calypso. I have been complimented by every herper that has ever gotten the pleasure to hold her. She is so different, she has a quality that people can't help but comment on. Not only is she beautiful, she has a heart of gold! And when Ki bites me he gets really depressed afterwards... poor little guy. I know he doesn't mean it ( sometimes his aim is way off). He will bite me then let go and coil up around his head and stay like that until i give him a back rub. Both my snakes get back rubs, I truly believe that because of that we have a stronger bond. I even have scale conditioner I use when rubbing THEY LOVE IT!!!! How do I know? Have you ever seen a ball python get so relaxed they stretch all the way out and let you rub on them while flicking their tongues and ultimately go limp because they are completely relaxed? It's a great way to bond with them! So yes they show love and trust.


That is so sweet. What do you used for scale conditioner?

----------


## EvesFriend

Snakes feel no emotion other than a keen survival instinct via the Cerebellum. The human cerebellum is one of the oldest parts of the brain and account for that quick reaction you feel when someone surprises you. Millions of years of evolution have allowed humans to evolve higher brain functions, such as the emotional centers that we call the amygdala.  Emotion(s) served to motivate us to act, generally for survival purposes. The human cerebellum has a direct connection to the amygdala, and these disparate parts of the brain come together in humans to grant us the ability to rationalize our emotions. However, the snake/reptile brain only has a cerebellum. The cerebellum is so primitive that it is the part of the brain that stilulates what humans call "fear"; you see a fierce perdator coming at you, and you run. The cerebellum controls MOTOR FUNCTIONS, and this is why when you startle a ball python they curl up or do some other instinctive task.


We can debate all day if snakes experience love or not, but facts are facts, and the facts are NO.

----------


## TwistedEvolution

Has it not been scientifically proven snakes lack a limbic system??? Hint the term reptilian brain stemming from the lack of
 It has actually been proven reptiles in general lack a limbic system so anything more than a conditioning from routine is not possible other than, aggression, dominance, territory or displays of breeding or species related behaviors...

Peace, J

----------


## purplemuffin

I think of emotions less as the touchy feely things we see, but more as the hormones and physical brain-stuff that causes them. Any time you feel happy, it's because there are signs going off in your brain to release chemicals that we associate with good feelings. I don't know much about snake anatomy, so I can't say what hormones and chemical happenings go on in those minds. But I have seen fear in snakes, as well as aggression(dominance and such)

I don't think emotions that they would feel would be anything like humans, but I think we get a little cocky about what we think our emotions are, they are just cause of crazy chemicals in a crazy brain we still don't fully understand! 

I think the snake could have basic emotions, but how they translate to the mind would be far different than a mammal. Because the 'emotions' would be used for what they are MEANT to be used for--survival. Humans have the same emotions. We feel embarrassed--it's a reaction caused to give us adrenalin to flee a dangerous situation. Happiness/being content has been shown to actually reduce pain. Out in the wild, animals who are able to catch that food are able to heal from their injuries and that is partially thanks to those awesome little hormones telling them 'good job'! They're all just simple reactions that we have evolved to become ridiculously complex feelings, thanks to our ability to communicate and express our thoughts and feelings. Animals without that ability to communicate stay with the simple, unrefined basics of instincts, which in reality is what most of our emotions are! 

But again, I haven't straight up studied a snake's brain, but I think the many of the instincts to simply survive partially mean SOME crude emotions of some kind, but not in the way we use them.

----------


## dryates

funny i just commented on another one of these, but honestly have any of you had a conversation with a snake, not to be rude but don't burst someones bubble just because u think they can or can have emotions, seriously, how do you know dogs have emotions, just because they like to be petted doesn't necessarily  mean they feel emotion, or does it, it would seem they do because they keep letting you do it, maybe snakes do like to be held maybe they don't, maybe it just takes domesticating them for them to tolerate it, just like dogs, when they were wild, they wouldn't have thought twice at attacking you, until one day someone fed it, gave it water, kept feeding it, up until today when they are a socially acceptable animal. Don't reem me for this, but it is just how i feel on the subject, people are gonna think what they want no matter what I say you say or anyone else. It is my own experience that people don't like change especially the way they think, but it is possible with time.

----------


## shelliebear

> funny i just commented on another one of these, but honestly have any of you had a conversation with a snake, not to be rude but don't burst someones bubble just because u think they can or can have emotions, seriously, how do you know dogs have emotions, just because they like to be petted doesn't necessarily  mean they feel emotion, or does it, it would seem they do because they keep letting you do it, maybe snakes do like to be held maybe they don't, maybe it just takes domesticating them for them to tolerate it, just like dogs, when they were wild, they wouldn't have thought twice at attacking you, until one day someone fed it, gave it water, kept feeding it, up until today when they are a socially acceptable animal. Don't reem me for this, but it is just how i feel on the subject, people are gonna think what they want no matter what I say you say or anyone else. It is my own experience that people don't like change especially the way they think, but it is possible with time.


 Well, how do you know they don't? Did you have a conversation with your dog, who let you in on the secret that snakes don't have emotions?
So what if they dont? Do you need to go around telling everybody who likes to think their pet snake loves them, that it is physically, mentally incapable? 
That's not very nice--though it may be truthful, in a sense (we don't REALLY know that they can't sense feelings, do we? chemicals and such?) you don't HAVE to go around telling everybody that.  :Sad: 
I like to think my snakes recognize and like me. They probably don't, but...you get my point.  :Embarassed:

----------

_Anya_ (05-11-2011)

----------


## dryates

I think u misunderstood me I was getting that if u want to think ur snake loves u then go ahead an if u don't think they have emotions then fine, but all I was saying that it is pointless to argue about it because there is no way to know if they do or don't, sorry if u mistook that, I would like to think my animals love me honestly but who knows, btw I don't own a dog 4 snakes and a Congo Africa grey, I was just trying to make a point

----------

_Anya_ (05-11-2011),_shelliebear_ (05-09-2011)

----------


## dryates

So I just re thought and maybe you were agreeing with me, but if u didn't get what I was saying then use the above post

----------


## shelliebear

I was agreeing with you in some ways and just reaffirming that there is no point in arguing  :Smile:  I think it's a wise decision for myself, anyway, to not argue it.

----------


## nachash

What is love?
Baby don't hurt me
Don't hurt me
No more
Baby don't hurt me
Don't hurt me
No more
What is love?
Yeah

Well, we only have so many months till next years Valentine's day... what's a good snake present? :Razz:

----------


## Bones

None of us, despite what some of you may think, will ever know definitively whether or not snakes feel any sort of emotion.

Sometimes, I do wonder if they can tell the difference between the scent of each human, which may help them gauge the threat level.  I notice that my snake seems relaxed and comfortable when I hold him and he even seems to really like being held.  But, when my boyfriend's sister holds him (she doesn't hold him often), he balls up first and when he comes out, he'll constantly crawl around looking for a place to hide.  I've wondered if he recognizes my scent as a "trusted" scent and because he's not used to her, maybe it makes him skittish. I don't really know, but that would be cool to find out.

I don't really know and I don't really care if they feel emotions or not.  I don't need that in an animal.  If I wanted an animal that would show emotion, I'd get a dog or a cat.  I don't need my snakes to love me to make me love them in return.  As long as they're healthy, eating, pooping, and shedding properly, I'm happy.  I consider that their way of showing me love.  :Smile:

----------

_Anya_ (05-11-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> I don't need my snakes to love me to make me love them in return.  As long as they're healthy, eating, pooping, and shedding properly, I'm happy.  I consider that their way of showing me love.


Well said  :Good Job:

----------


## ReclusiveDemon

I do not believe Snakes have emotions or can feel love. I'm repeating what other people have said when I say that they are not a social animal, so they don't have to care about other living things to survive; in the wild they're independent. Reptiles are very unlike mammal pets like cats, dogs, ferrets, sugar gliders, etc.

But I don't see anything wrong with anthropomorphizing your snakes so that you can bond with them better or make your experience with your pet better. When I see my snake, I'd rather look at it as if it was like a person and could form bonds with people, instead of as a cold-blooded, anti-social creature.

----------


## SpiffyYoshi

Obviously we are already vastly different so it's irratating to see people say they know something like that. If something is there it's not the same as us but it doesn't automatically mean there's nothing. Same with somebody who thinks their snake loves them...

----------


## Redneck_Crow

I think that snakes do feel emotions, but not the same ones that we feel.

What purpose do emotions serve?  On a basic level, they serve to further the survival of the individual and it's offspring.

Humans and wolves (I would include dogs, which are wolves that have been modified through selective breeding) are social creatures.  Being a social creature is beneficial to the survival of some but not all species.  The set of emotions that would serve the needs of a social creature are a different set than that which would serve a non-social creature.  Loneliness, ferinstance.  To an animal whose survivability is best served by being a member of a pack or tribe or whatnot, loneliness is valuable.  It encourages that creature to seek the company of others of it's kind and increases the chance that they will be safe, obtain adequate food and shelter, and produce offspring of their own in some cases (human) or that their genetics will at least be passed down by a related individual.  (wolf)  In the case of dogs they transfer the emotions that they would naturally feel toward their pack to humans.

Loneliness is not a valuable asset in a solitary hunter such as a snake.  This particular emotion would decrease the chances of survival--a bunch of snakes that all hung out together would not have much to eat because the bunch of them would scatter the prey they require to survive.

Fear serves both groups.  A human or snake who does not fear a fire would get roasted in a natural setting if one breaks out.  "Ho, hum, there is some smoke, oh, it's getting closer...look at the bright yellow things....meh...AAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!-- not having the emotion of fear would put either type of creature at a severe disadvantage in terms of survival and reproductive success.  And it's telling to me that all animals, garden slug to human, seem to fear and flee from things that would are potentially harmful or life threatening.

Anger is another emotion that would seem to serve both types of creature.  I've seen some snakes, and have one currently, that can get downright pissy.  If something is trying to eat you and you're cool with that....well, you're not going to win any prizes in the reproductive success category.  When a snake is striking it might not be apparant to you and me whether it's acting out of fear or anger.  But something is motivating that animal to react in an offensive or defensive manner, and I'm pretty sure it's not because it read about how it's supposed to respond to a particular stimulus in the snake handbook.   :Smile: 

Love is an emotion that is born from a value that is placed on someone or something else.   We value our children--that is our key to reproductive success.  We wouldn't survive long as a species if we didn't.  But does a solitary hunter whose offspring hatch/are born able to fend for themselves need to value it's offspring to be reproductively successful?  If it does it's not to the extent that a human who must spend years raising his/her offspring until they can provide for themselves would.  But in some cases it might exist.  A female python can spend time brooding and defending her eggs. I can't tell if she feels some sort of emotional attachment to the eggs or not.  But it's possible that she does, and that would seem to be a feeling that would increase her reproductive success.

I don't believe that my snakes love me.  I do know that of the ones I have owned each showed signs of fear and mistrust of me until they became desensitized to the possible threat I presented through a process of repeated handling.  Personally I think that they place a much higher value on the rats I bear to their tubs than they do to me.  This makes sense to me in terms of what would serve the needs of a solitary hunter.  

So while it's possible that a snake does feel emotions and I think that they do feel some emotions, it seems to me that they wouldn't feel the same set of emotions that I do because of the huge difference in the way that each of our species goes about increasing our chances of individual survival and passing on our genes.  Emotions can be a valuable survival tool and one that comes cheaply in terms of having to rustle up the resources to employ it.  It makes sense to me that this survival strategy would be used in their kind as in ours.

Just my thoughts on it.

----------


## Atrax

Reptiles do feel emotion but not love! You can see when they are afraid of something or "angry", aren't those emotions too?
Yes I do think that they feel emotions, but like I said not love, just because they are not social animals and have no need for an emotion like love.  :Wink: 
Just my 0.02

----------

_shelliebear_ (05-14-2011)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Reptiles don't feel emotion. Humans tend to project our emotions onto our pets, but that doesn't make it reality.

----------


## MrLang

I am by no means an expert... but as someone with a degree in Biology, a sister who is a Vet, and a mother that studies Neurology, here is my take:

Snakes can't feel what you or I would describe as love. They can be stimulated or their behavior can be hormonaly influenced by things, scared of them, non-threatened by things, drawn to others, etc. What they lack is introverted, abstract, forward thinking... the kind that I see as being heavily influential in and inseparable from our definitions of the emotions we face as humans. "Emotions" are not the same as predictable responses to stimuli. Realize that a plant can perform the tasks listed above.

That said, I think the point is null because I believe all living things are deserving of a decent standard of life, even if those standards are mere conjurations of our advanced thinking. A thinking that, incidently, lends itself to altruistic behavior and empathetic manifestations... but that's a discussion for another time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (12-18-2011)

----------

